# Poisonous Wood Question & Toy Making question



## bluepez (Sep 30, 2009)

I have found NUMEROUS sites on poisonous plants and some wood and trees. I am aware of fruit bearing trees all but apple..And I am aware of cedar.

I can not find if Western Hemlock is poisonous for rabbits to chew on. I know there is a european hemlock that is..but thats not what we have here.

And I cant find anything on Douglas Fir. 

SO does anyone know if they can chew on either of those?? 



2. We are making own hanging toys for the bunnies. Some are all natural..but can I use food coloring to make for the colors? Isnt that what they use for the pet store ones? 



Thanks for your help.



Misty


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Sep 30, 2009)

I use food coloring but it makes it hard. Drill the holes FIRST, before dyeing. Even after you will have to clean the holes out - I assume you are using wood and such.

Have you looked into sisal rope? I go through it like crazy. You can find it decently cheap at walmart and the rabbits love it.

I am not good with diffrent plant/tree types so I stick to apple wood. My grandma has an apple tree and I pull off of it.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.mybunny.org/info/dental_care.htm

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/packet/playtime.html

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/2003/Toys.pdf


http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/chewing.html

There are references to different trees in all these articles


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Oct 1, 2009)

western hemlock is an evergreen tree, native in the NW of North America, from Alaska to N.California.

The native Americans in the region used ate it, particularly the soft layer right beneath the bark. It was eaten fresh, or dried and pressed into "cakes". They also made tea from the leaves, or chewed them fresh.
Deer are also said to browse the leaves of young trees.

Not sure what the European Hemlock is that you refer to, the evergreen trees are native to North Americs and Asia.
There is however a herbaciuos plant named Poison Hemlock, but that's totally different, it is not a tree.

The hemlock trees (Tsuga species) are not poisonous. It is listed as such on this list of plants non-toxic to pets:
http://www.sniksnak.com/plants.html

Douglas fir is related to the hemlocks. It is one of the most common firs used as christmas trees, and if they are not treated, they should be safe for buns as well.


----------



## bluepez (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u very much.


----------

